# venice tuna fishing



## chased4184 (Jan 6, 2017)

When is the best time to go tuna fishing over in Venice?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Now


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

It has been slow but from what I have been hearing, getting better. If you don't go before Thanksgiving, I would wait until late February.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

chased4184 said:


> When is the best time to go tuna fishing over in Venice?


just an opinion but i think you can catch just as much fish at the beer can, petronius, etc. and they are closer, too. big fish in venice, yes, but.... you can still load the box at the rigs. i think the closer to home, the better. a lot cheaper, too.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> just an opinion but i think you can catch just as much fish at the beer can, petronius, etc. and they are closer, too. big fish in venice, yes, but.... you can still load the box at the rigs. i think the closer to home, the better. a lot cheaper, too.:thumbup:
> 
> jack


What port, and how far is the run to these rigs?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sea-r-cy said:


> What port, and how far is the run to these rigs?


search the forum for "rig coords". 

jack


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am ready to roll for a good fall/winter tuna rig run. The seas and my available days just have not matched up. Boat and gear ready to go. I just try to find the rig in the best water and camp out on it- so far so good! I’ll post next time I am headed out and hopefully good intel when I get back- won’t be this weekend (seas horrible) week after we will be doing my other most favorite thing- camping...so hopefully two weeks from now I will be seeing the glow of a rig coming into sight.


----------

